# Going mad! Convince me cockapoo over labrador.....



## Girolle (Mar 14, 2014)

Hello. I'm new to this wonderful site so forgive me if I am on the wrong bit! I am hoping that you lovely knowledgeable guys can help. I have been doing oodles of research on getting our first family dog (children are 10, 6 and 4). Husband and I have never had dogs but both love them. I am at home with the kids ( youngest starts reception in Sept), so have the time and desire to train a puppy etc. We are lucky to have a large house and garden and lots of open spaces on out doorstep.

The desire is soooooo strong for a dog but I know what a bit commitment it is. I've basically narrowed the choice down to a cockapoo or labrador and am now paralysed by indecision! I don't want to get it wrong. The shedding of the labs put me off, but so many people have them. How bad can it be? However, cockapoos tick a lot of boxes. Some that I have met seem a bit crazy. We are a highly sociable, active family so there would be plenty of stimulation. Then there is the whole, do I get a show or a working cocker cross?

Timing is another issue. I know that next summer holiday (2015), my husband is taking a sabbatical from work and we are planning to go to the states for the summer. On that basis, I would have to wait until we are back wouldn't I? Or could I feasibly get a dog in the Autumn and see if we could get some combined house sitter/ dog sitter. I only want to do the right thing. People keep telling me that there will always be something and I just have to go for it.

Did anyone face the same dilemma as me in choosing a cockapoo over another breed? Has anyone had both cockapoos and labs and can give me an honest warts and all appraisal? 

I'm based in Herts so should try and go to a meet. Have listed down the following breeders: Broadreach, Doodlpets, Anzil, Syml, Jukee Doodles and Jaruda. Getting the right breeder is so important for me and the right temperament.

I almost think I am overthinking everything but it's only because I care and want to do the right thing. So sorry for the long tedious e-mail but any wisdom would be HUGELY appreciated.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Relax and take a deep breath, you will not go wrong.  Labs and cockapoos are both wonderful dogs and with a good breeder all will be well either way! 

Others will come here and disagree with me but everything I have read and experienced leads me to think that seven is the perfect age for your youngest to be when you get a dog. That would tie in with the sabatical. No dog should be left with a sitter for that long. It would be like doing that to your four year old. 

That gives you plenty of time to decide how much you enjoy vacuuming. Either that or live with fur on every couch, corner and blowing around like tumble weeds. Both dogs need firm guidance and a lot of training as pups. Labs mature at about three, cockapoos a bit younger. In the meantime borrow dogs from friends and neighbours. It is win win, you learn all about dogs and dog training and they get a free dog sitter.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

I have had a black Labrador in the past and now have a cockapoo. My Lab Pippin was such a gentle dog I loved her. As a puppy they are very mouthy and chewy but with training this isn't really a problem. They are very loving loyal dogs. I loved my Pippin do death she was the most gentle dog and loved everyone. Lots of socialization as a puppy and training classes helped make her this way. As an adult she was my best friend I would take her to visit seniors residences and hospitals and she loved it she would just sit there and people would pat her. She did shed but it didn't bother me I just vacuum a lot so it wasn't a problem. I would brush her regularly and bathe her when dirty so she was pretty low maintenance no need to go to the groomers ever. I did her nails, and ears myself. She was very smart and learned very quickly. Sadly she passed away years ago but she was one of my favorite dogs.

Now I have Molly a cockapoo. She is my first small dog. The puppy days were very challenging for me lots of nipping and crazy possessed puppy days at one point I thought "what have I done"! I cried several times and then found this site and realized that this behavior was normal. She's the cutest thing ever and loves everyone and everything. Again lots of socialization and puppy classes a definite must. The first 5 months were difficult but then she calmed down a bit. I love her to death and she is always by my side. I call her a cling on. If I go to the bathroom she cries cause she can't see me, if I am in the kitchen she is right by my side She likes to cuddle when she is tired otherwise she isn't a big fan. Everyone loves her she is great with adults, kids, the elderly etc.

Grooming is more work with her daily brushing to prevent mats, going to the groomers every 8 weeks so it does get fairly expensive well where I live anyhow. She is more like a baby where my lab was more my friend if that makes any sense I wouldn't trade her for the world now that she is a year and a half she listens very well and isn't as hyper. Cockapoo's are very smart and train well.

It's a personal choice really as to which one you will choose they are both great breeds. I loved Pippin and I love Molly they were both so different and each brought something different to my life. If I had no dog right now I am not really sure which I would pick? Not sure if this helps


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Here is my black lab Pippin and my cockapoo Molly


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Haha, I love Molly's little face!!

I do see the attraction of the gentle Labrador, but cockapoos are so much FUN!

I think the only way to tell what's best is to take your kids and spend some time with them. Go to one of the cockapoo meets and find a lab meet as well, talk to all the owners and say hello to the dogs 

We were interested in the wheaten terrier breed and went to a wheaten meet and met loads of them (they are very nice). In the end we ended up with a cockapoo though and are very pleased


----------



## Girolle (Mar 14, 2014)

Absolutely beautiful photos of Pippin and Molly! Thank you for sharing them. This is really not helping seeing all these stunning photos!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Hmmm! Difficult choice. We had a lab/springer cross years and years ago. He was a lovely tempered dog, but his coat didn't agree with my Exzema so in the end we had to rehome him. Since when we have only had dogs I know won't affect me the same way. I have to have a low to non moult breed. I fell for Cockerpoos after going to see them at a large meet. I have never seen so many happy, playful dogs all romping around off lead, without any fighting. It was amazing and I fell for the breed hook line and sinker. They are not prissy dogs. Max, my eldest at 20 months is wonderful with my grandchildren. Never growled at them, and they have picked him up and carted him off to the bedroom and then read stories to him. If you are poorly they just snuggle up bedside you, or your children. They are very empathic. They love to play, tug, ball, fetch, chase, dig but most of all they love to be with you. All the time. It's when they are happiest. For a playful, funny little dog go for a cockerpoo. . Max has a haircut every 8 weeks at a cost of £18 Phoebe is still too young but I expect she will be the same. It's a cost to factor in unless you want to clip them yourself. Labs won't have that expense. The bigger the dog the more you pay at the vets tho. Solve the problem....get one of each! . I'd wait until after the sabbatical, you,ll only worry and wonder how the dog is. . May as well be carefree and make the most of the USA.


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

I had a black Labrador and then two golden retrievers, all of whom I adored, I brought the children up with these and they were amazing with the children, we had great fun and wouldn't swap having them for anything, the only thing I would swap is the molting, the hours I spent on hands and knees with wet hands getting the furr off the carpet. That's why we decided to go for a doodle of some sort and getting older didn't want a really strong dog. Arlo and Savannah are so amazing but it is very different, they are more in your face (not in a bad way) they both think they are lap dogs and are so loving and wont except not being loved back. They are great with the grandchildren but can be a little excitable when they first come but soon calm down, they love everyone and treat everyone as a friend. If I could go back in time would I of swapped my large dogs for cockapoos then I wouldn't, would I swap my cockapoos now - never! So basically this is all pointless in helping you


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Obvious answer is both 
But seriously - labradors are wonderful - their coats are waterproof, sort of self cleaning and only need minimal attention most of the time. They do shed and a couple of times a year you will have to cope with lots of soft undercoat being shed everywhere. 
Labradors are strong, energetic - love, love, love water. There is a potential Marley in most of them. They are greedy. Their strong waggy tails hurt when they wag them against you and can clear a coffee table of mugs, glasses and magazines in miliseconds.
Labradors are friendly and out going and you can never give them enough exercise.
Labradors grow quickly and need kind consistent training from an early age. You see a lot of people being towed along by their friendly enthusiastic labrador - where the dog goes they have to follow 
Cockapoos are characters energetic fun and a brilliant size for children to feel confident with. My 10 year old (um actually as of today 11 - have to get used to that) has great fun with the curly dogs - a young labrador might be too much for her to cope with safely. She does training with Kiki and walks them both (one at a time) around the block on her own. She loves going off with her dog and I trust them and her together.
I knew labs trained as gun dogs when I was growing up - they were fantastic and mega obedient.... haven't met any pet ones who were quite like them.
The other thing I would say about the 'poos is how they love everyone in the family - wonderful family dogs.
Of course the downside of the 'poo is the coat and caring for it - but it is also what makes them so cuddly and snuggly and cute. Most people end up learning to trim their own and then keeping their coats at a length they can happily maintain


----------



## Girolle (Mar 14, 2014)

Awesome surfing cockapoo photo Marzi.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

As marzi said ... Both!
There is quite a difference in size to consider the lab being classed as a large breed. The lab is a working breed, and requires plenty of exercise to prevent weight gain.
The poo is more small to medium depending on your mix
Working / English cocker x miniature poodle
American cocker x toy poodle 
Decisions decisions!! X
You know we are all Cockapoo crazy on here - I'm sure if you went on a lab forum, they would all recommend a lab xx


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

We've had three labs in my family, each one a splendid and perfect dog. The thing that swayed me to cockapoo was the shedding and the extra seat required in the car. Rufus is just as rugged and every bit as good in the water as were the labs. With a lab they need the outlet for their energy. With a cockapoo (at least with mine) you could be home sick and they would not leave your side even if someone else offered to walk them. The lab would happily leave and come back after for kisses. Both are fabulous devoted family pets. Another factor to consider is life expectancy. The cockapoo being smaller means in general they will live a couple of years longer.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I wanted a chocolate lab in the worst way but was concerned about size and the amount of training they need to be that well behaved lab we all want. 
I will always be so grateful I went with a cockapoo. I love them so much i now have three! This is something I could not do with labs because of their size.  
The grooming is work but it's worth it. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

Much as I love Labradors (and golden retrievers), the various attributes of a cockapoo suited me. I realise now that I am not strong enough to cope with a bigger dog on a lead - something that you might want to consider if your children want to walk it. Barney has already caused my wrist joint to swell pulling on his lead when he was younger so I know a big dog would have been more difficult to cope with. Cockapoos are more child centred friendly I think.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

I have a four year old rehomed toy cockapoo (Molly) and an 18 month old labrador collie cross (Chance)

Molly is smaller so would be easier for children to walk (or even just hold the lead for), bouncier and loves climbing, if there is trouble she is usually there. I clip her myself around every 5 weeks which means a full bath, drying her and then clipping - altogether around 3 hours. I also try to comb her through at least a couple of times a week to keep her coat in decent condition. This winter has also been a nightmare with her getting muddy and wet every walk. Chance needs a wipe over, Molly often needs at least her feet and legs washing, then time taken over drying her. 

Chance would probably pull small children over and is more likely to knock them over, she is less bouncy though and far more generally law abiding now she is coming out of puppyhood. Chance asks if she may do something, Molly does it and does not really care about the consequences!! I comb her every week or so when I remember - she has not had or needed a bath at all let. I do have a layer of black hair everywhere - but I have to hoover anyway so no huge issue to me. As a bigger dog Chance can reach food on the work surfaces, she does not steal but has more ability to do so.

Any dog will need a fair amount of input and I would not want to leave any pup for longer than a couple of weeks. 

This is my pair.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

What a wonderful looking pair of dogs you have! And what a great description of the pros and cons.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Thanks Fairlie - they make a somewhat odd couple but I love my girls muchly and they do work out pretty well together - just as long as everyone remembers Molly is the boss 

Well done to the original poster for putting in the work before you get your dog to find what will work best for you.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I love all dogs. I looked after a friends lab last summer for two weeks. She was lovely and so obedient and gentle (except for her whip like tail!!). However I was vacuuming twice a day, and my house smelled like dog. I just prefer the personality of my two cockapoos and the fact that they don't smell or shed hair around the house. I wouldn't put anyone of any type of dog as I really believe they are all amazing. For me the cockapoo is the one!


----------



## Girolle (Mar 14, 2014)

I am so grateful for all the helpful replies and the time you have all taken. I have definitely decided that we won't get a dog until we return from our long summer away next year. As a result, I am going to use that time to visit the Discover Dogs show in November and put the year to use by doing as much research and prep as I can ( youngest will also be almost 6 by then too). It is going to be such as difficult year though in just wanting a dog so much! 

Have you found your cockapoos easy to train? Can anyone recommend breeders they have used or have any useful input on the ones I listed in my original post?


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Cockerpoos are very intelligent and love to learn. They can be stubborn sometimes but basically they are a joy to live with.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Girolle said:


> I am so grateful for all the helpful replies and the time you have all taken. I have definitely decided that we won't get a dog until we return from our long summer away next year. As a result, I am going to use that time to visit the Discover Dogs show in November and put the year to use by doing as much research and prep as I can ( youngest will also be almost 6 by then too). It is going to be such as difficult year though in just wanting a dog so much!
> 
> Have you found your cockapoos easy to train? Can anyone recommend breeders they have used or have any useful input on the ones I listed in my original post?


I can recommend Anzil and I there have been broadreach pups on here, jukee doodles have quite long waiting lists I believe so you may need to speak to them sooner rather than later! I think Cockapoo's are quick learners but of course that means they can pick up naughty things quick too - or are more likely to train you (like I do this naughty thing then she asks me to do something good and i get a treat - result!!), of course no one will look down there nose at you for buying a 'designer dog' if you buy a lab! My boy is the size of a small lab but weighs a lot less so got the best of both worlds!


----------



## Hollysefton (Sep 28, 2013)

I can recommend anthony at anzil, we have Murphy (he is 12 wks tomorrow!) Anthony has been just brilliant, he is really knowledgeable and has an excellent set up which is a nice blend of professional breeder but feels like a home one if that makes sense?! I waited 4 years to get him, did endless amounts of research (maybe too much!) it was overwhelming the first few days we had him but have worked through it and he's starting puppy classes on Saturday! Anthony has been on hand via phone for advice when I need it. Also another thing to consider is breed related medical things like hips in labs. Iam sure that u will find this though your own research but I believe in hybrid vigor! 

Good luck! Enjoy your hols and just remember whatever u choose will be right for you, go and meet as many as u can and go with our heart!


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Just one thing on hybrid vigour - whatever breed, crossbreed or otherwise you choose please please please make sure you make every effort to go to a breeder who does as many health checks as possible before breeding. There are no guarantees but you stand the best chance of having a healthy pup if both parents are as healthy as possible which includes checking for as many inheritable conditions as possible for any or either of the breeds going into your pup.

Molly has pretty severe luxating patella which will probably require surgery at some point (most often seen in poodles) and pancreatitis which has led to her spending several nights in the emergency vets (most often seen in spaniels)


----------



## alexdo (Oct 26, 2013)

I have 4 kids, the youngest is 4, and I did have problems with her mistreating the dog, and we had to lay down some very firm rules - I felt like I spent a lot of time protecting and watching over the puppy!
Now things have settled down thankfully but with hindsight 4 was a bit young in my child's case.
I actually have a very calm cockapoo - compared to most of the ones I have met - although now she has entered adolescence she has changed quite a bit and is going through a bit of a rebellion!
I love the non shedding bit, my MIL has a labrador and I always seemed to be the one to find a dog hair on my plate at her house :ugh:
I love the size of the cockapoo, she can still snuggle up next to me on the sofa! And she is the most loving affectionate and sweet natured little dog in the world, a complete mummy's girl!
I would totally recommend a cockapoo but to be fair you will fall in love with any puppy you have, there is no wrong or right answer


----------

